# 169 pounder vrs 600 pounder



## Jason Striker II (Mar 6, 2012)

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzYwMTczNjY4.html

Strange match I came across.


----------



## Jenna (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh boy, strange is a good choice of word!

Are these kinds of weight mismatches common?  What is the context of this match?


----------



## Cyriacus (Mar 6, 2012)

The Commentator was right.
Jump Spin Heel Kick.

Trying to Box a 600 Pound Sumo Wrestler who was height arm arm reach superior to Yours is silly.


----------



## Carol (Mar 6, 2012)

When I saw the title I actually thought this was in reference to Keith Hackney's fight of Mr. Yarborough in the early UFC.   Hackney was a Kenpo guy before going full out with his MMA training.  Mr. Hackney broke his hand in the fight, from what I've heard.

[yt]1iNWN2QCivE[/yt]


----------



## seasoned (Mar 6, 2012)

*Thought for the day,

To be learned*:
No matter how big the problem is, if you just keep pecking away at it, what you perceived as a big problem becomes manageable.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 6, 2012)

Carol said:


> When I saw the title I actually thought this was in reference to Keith Hackney's fight of Mr. Yarborough in the early UFC.   Hackney was a Kenpo guy before going full out with his MMA training.  Mr. Hackney broke his hand in the fight, from what I've heard.
> 
> [yt]1iNWN2QCivE[/yt]



This is what it also reminded me of. Both of these matches were interesting just for giving some kind of idea for dealing with an attacker that big.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 6, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Oh boy, strange is a good choice of word!
> 
> Are these kinds of weight mismatches common? What is the context of this match?



Some of the Japanese productions like to put on some of these mismatch fights:


----------



## punisher73 (Mar 7, 2012)

Royce Gracie also fought Akibono (?) one of the Sumo champs in PrideFC.  Before the UFC attempted to get sanctioning as a legitimate sport, there were no weight classes so you had some mismatches.  They created weight classes to give itself a chance to survive and move away from the "human cockfighting" appearance and the "no holds barred" labels.

In Japan, they didn't have such cares and would pit unmatched fighters against each other (in size, not necessarily in skill).  In Japan, you also didn't have drug testing, so you might notice that many of the Pride fighters were alot bigger than in their UFC fights.


----------



## ETinCYQX (Mar 7, 2012)

Blindside said:


> Some of the Japanese productions like to put on some of these mismatch fights:



Yeah but at least Butterbean is a legitimate athlete


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 7, 2012)

punisher73 said:


> Royce Gracie also fought Akibono (?) one of the Sumo champs in PrideFC.  Before the UFC attempted to get sanctioning as a legitimate sport, there were no weight classes so you had some mismatches.  They created weight classes to give itself a chance to survive and move away from the "human cockfighting" appearance and the "no holds barred" labels.
> 
> In Japan, they didn't have such cares and would pit unmatched fighters against each other (in size, not necessarily in skill).  In Japan, you also didn't have drug testing, so you might notice that many of the Pride fighters were alot bigger than in their UFC fights.



Watched it on youtube - hadn't seen it. Thanks!


----------

